# akc breeder of merit designation



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

hi, all, 

new member here thinking of looking for a silver toy poodle over the next year or so. i wondered what the group wisdom is with regard to the akc breeder of merit designation? i have found a one or two such breeders who breed silver toys and am thinking of starting my search there, but websites can be very deceptive - a great website may not signify a great breeder. and some breeders do not even have websites. also, canada and australia do not, obviously, use the akc system and there do appear to be some interesting breeders. any thoughts on the breeder of merit designation and how much value to place on it?


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Personally I don't think the breeder of merit is a big deal and probably shouldn't be used as THE decision maker. My last Spoo came from a breeder of merit and I was not impressed. Others here with more knowledge and experience may have a different opinion but that was my experience.

Rick


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

In my opinion (not that it's worth much), the Breeder of Merit designation is a nice thing for a breeder to have, but not among the top things I look for. If you haven't seen these resources, I'd strongly recommend you check them out:

Buying a puppy safely - the basics
Versatility in Poodles (specifically, this section on Finding a Poodle)

As you've found, web sites aren't always the best tool to evaluate a breeder. Not all breeders have one and they're not always thorough. My breeder, for example, has a site, but it's not always up to date, nor does it have complete information (e.g., health testing & pedigrees for all her dogs). Yet, she's a great breeder. If a breeder seems promising, talk to them about their dogs - good breeders are generally happy to talk about their dogs, answer questions, and guide folks to other reputable breeders if necessary.

Canada and Australia do have some great breeders. Are you in Japan? (I noticed your intro message.) Are you looking for a dog in any particular geographical region?


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

@cookieface: no, i am not in japan. if i were, i would be standing in line at smash jp (but way, way, way at the back of the line so i could have enough time to save up $ for the dog). i have a male lowchen (has been with me since 5 months and will be 16 in november) and at one time decided to bring in a companion for him. he's pet quality - large for the breed and shy - and i noticed that the only time i ever saw him want to play with another dog was when we ran into a couple of lowchen at the park. so i searched for a mature lowchen as a companion - not always easy to find, as lowchen are not as widely bred as poodles. i ended up dealing with the australian breeder who had sent one of her dogs to the breeder of my male and was offered a girl that had been shown to her championship and bred twice. she was spayed and sold to me as a retiree. absolutely a wonderful dog. i had her for four years, then she crossed rainbow bridge. so while i will only be looking for a pet, i am open to looking far and wide.

akc breeders of merit just seemed to be a reasonable starting point - if the designation means anything.


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

Fom my experience, it means SOMETHING - but does not guarantee honesty or problem-free pups. And I think there are fine breeders w.o. that designation. So I would advise not making it a focus of your search.


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

Oops.....triple posted...Sorry


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

Oops.....sorry....


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

I personally think a 'Breeder of Merit' is a good starting point... This is whats required to be a 'Breeder of Merit'



Has a history of at least 5 years involvement with AKC events. This shows a desire to prove your dogs in the ring.

Earned Conformation, Performance or Companion event titles on a minimum of 4 dogs they bred/co-bred. Again shows dog the this breeder bred or co-bred has been proven through conformation or obedience.

Member of an AKC club. This shows that you are active in the AKC and you show a desire to support your regional club.

Certifies that applicable health screens are performed on your breeding stock as recommended by the Parent Club. Shows you are willing to do ALL the health testing required by the breed club.

Demonstrates a commitment to ensuring 100% of the puppies produced are AKC registered. This one doesn't prove anything to me.

Again this is a starting point...But at least they show and health test....


----------

